# Question: kayak rentals? or new fishing buddy?



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey I been wanting to try some kayak fishing around yorktown. Was wondering if there was anyone here with an extra Kayak i could go fishing with them with?? or a place where I could rent a kayak for a couple days?

any suggestions?


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

if you're military or know anyone who is, you can rent them from fort monroe (and i'm sure many other bases) if you want to get one on a saturday or sunday though, you have to rent it for the weekend. hope that helps.

oh ya....i have no clue what kind of kayaks they rent, but i'm assuming they are all sit in. 

just remember be safe, don't go alone just yet and always wear your pfd.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

If you find some one down here to take you out, you can borrow one from me. With paddle , Pfd, and all the other things you need.


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the replies. Ill be in touch!


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

going out tonight to check out a KingFish 12fter. I hope I can make a deal!!!


----------

